# Cambridge proves that coveting of the physical Bible is possible...



## interalia (Dec 17, 2011)

ESV Clarion Reference Bible Brown Calfskin Leather-PREORDER [9781107648302, black letter] - $115.19 : EvangelicalBible.com

I already have an Allan KJV, but this may take the cake, so to speak.


----------



## Wayne (Dec 17, 2011)

Thanks for that link. Exploring it further, I see there is a Hebrew-English parallel text Old Testament due out in March.


----------



## Peairtach (Dec 17, 2011)

> calf split leather, top-grain calfskin, and edge-lined goatskin.



....they wandered about with their handsome Bibles covered in calfskin and goatskin....


----------



## surnamelevi (Dec 30, 2011)

Will this be the 2011 text edition?


----------



## Jeff Burns (Dec 30, 2011)

I emailed Baker Publishing company who handles all of Cambridge's sales in North America to ask if there were any plans in the works to add other translations to the Clarion line in the future, specifically the NASB. The person who responded said there is and the NASB will be coming out sometime in 2012. Good news for thos of us who haven't converted to the ESV.


----------



## Zach (Dec 30, 2011)

I got an ESV Cambridge Pitt Minion for Christmas and absolutely love it. They are beautiful Bibles.


----------

